# Cable modem - max cable length?



## andylogan (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm going to be making the switch from DSL to cable internet and have a few questions.

We get basic cable already from the local big name provider. That cable goes to the TV in the main floor living room.

Ideally I would like to have the cable modem in the upstairs office location - would like to have the modem close to the computer being used for status lights, resets, etc if needed.

I will be going to a Third party internet provider who happens to use the big company's cable lines. At the installation they will either just provide a splitter (a good quality one) at the point of access into the home or hopefully they may be nice enough to string a new cable from the access point outside the home to the 2nd floor office (would need to drill a hole through the exterior wall).

Assuming they do the bare minimum and provide only a splitter for me to hook up the cable modem - *What is the best way to get from the living room cable hookup to the upstairs office?*

I'm wondering if there is a problem with the distance/cable length and signal loss. I think 100 ft should do it to get me from the splitter point to the upstairs office.

The cable modem will either be a Motorola SB6120 or a Thomson DCM475 (both DOCSIS3)

I was thinking of either:

1. Keeping the modem at the downstairs living room and stringing Cat5e to the upstairs office router (100' Cat5e STP)

2. Connecting at the splitter downstairs with RG6 coax and stringing it up to the cable modem in the upstairs office (100' RG6 coax)

Which way is better? Any other suggestions? (I don't want to go wireless)


Sorry for the long post.


Thanks for your help!


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

have the provider do #2 would be my suggestion.
this way before they leave you have working tv and internet


----------

